# Fixing to walls with 'dot & dab' plasterboard ...



## LeeElms (11 Dec 2006)

How do I make solid fixings into walls constructed with plasterboard fixed with the 'dot & dab' method over some kind of blockwork ? The depth of the gap between the plasterboard and the blockwork means that normal fixings are too short to make a solid fixing into the blockwork, but the gap isn't enough for most kinds of cavity fixings to work. And, preferably, not too expensive per fixing ...


----------



## davy_owen_88 (11 Dec 2006)

You could try making an enlarged hole and using a large dowel to plug it then pre-drill and screw into that?

Or use ordinary plugs and a longer screw?


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Dec 2006)

I've used these and found them quite good http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 4&id=11923

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Shultzy (12 Dec 2006)

I would use rawlbolts and threaded rods cut to the required length. Advantage is the variable length and the ability to reuse.


----------



## LyNx (12 Dec 2006)

I use the plastic plasterboard fixings and cut the end off, it's only the treaded part that is needed.


----------



## paulm (12 Dec 2006)

Or use the hammer type fixings which go through the fixture, the plasterboard and into the blockwork if you choose the right size

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 7&id=13953

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## nickson71 (12 Dec 2006)

In the past if hanging something a bit on the heavy side (radiator) on a wall like this I've basically do it a simular way to what chisel said and the radiator has not moved at all and is rock solid


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dec 2006)

I would simply use ordinary wall plugs but knock them through the plasterboard using the screw and a hammer until they are right into the hole in the block. Then carry on as usual using longer screws than normal to allow for the thickness of the plasterboard and the gap.

Incidentally, I prefer to use red plugs in a 5.5mm hole but with 10's screws instead of the normal 8's

Cheers
Brad


----------



## joekid (12 Dec 2006)

what exactly are you fixing to the wall, you can hang some heavy gear on plasterboard useing threaded plaster screws, once screwed into the board ,the screw driver hole is threaded for a screw, in fact the screws come with them,theyve held a baby gate on the top of the stairs for years/ some of the kids think its great swinging out over the stairs,luckily enough the screws have held fine,


----------



## LeeElms (12 Dec 2006)

Thanks for all the advice !

I think I'll try various of these options, depending on the type / weight of the thing being fixed.


----------

